# Parental Super Visa



## ellejaycee (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello
I am trying to apply for a Parental Super Visa. I have completed and paid for my eTA and this has been approved. I have signed up for the GCKey, but I can only get so far in the application process before I a frustratingly returned to "check your eligibility status" which is the link to the eTA and the whole process begins again. I have received an email and can see my "status" on line. 

Does this mean I cannot now apply for a super visa? or should my son do this from Canada for me? I am pulling out my hair with this... short of calling the embassy I am unsure what to do.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on this info, I think you need to apply:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/supervisa-who.asp

You can prove ties to your home country? (you have a job/a house/you leave a partner in the home country/...)
Your (grand)child is a Permanent Resident or a Canadian?
This (grand)child earns enough money in order to sponsor you for this visit? http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/guides/5256ETOC.asp#incometables


----------



## ellejaycee (Feb 2, 2016)

thank you! I appreciate you taking the trouble to respond.

Yes all that is done. I am now planning to visit the offices in London to ensure I have completed the forms correctly. I have all the documentations on the list of requirements. 

Watch this space!


----------



## ip_28 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for Canada Express entry and had one query regarding Parent/Grandparent supervisa.
If I get a job offer from a Canadian employer while applying for PR, can I file application for Supervisa showing my offer letter as the proof of income?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ip_28 said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning to apply for Canada Express entry and had one query regarding Parent/Grandparent supervisa.
> If I get a job offer from a Canadian employer while applying for PR, can I file application for Supervisa showing my offer letter as the proof of income?



So you don't even know yet if you are going to be admitted to Canada and are _already_ planning how to bring your parents/grandparents?


----------



## ip_28 (Jan 20, 2013)

colchar said:


> So you don't even know yet if you are going to be admitted to Canada and are _already_ planning how to bring your parents/grandparents?


Thanks for your prompt response, I am planning before I start my application as I would need to shift my parents too since I am their only child. Appreciate any help in case you have any information in this regard.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ip_28 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response, I am planning before I start my application as I would need to shift my parents too since I am their only child. Appreciate any help in case you have any information in this regard.


I wouldn't get ahead of myself just yet... you should have the job offer in your hand and guidance from the government of Canada before you go inquiring about the parent super visa... the proper permission to come to Canada in the first place is hard enough to get in the first place.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are aware that this Supervisa is not a permanent residency, and that they will have to leave the country again after 2 years? 
How are you going to prove their ties to India if you say they have to come with you because you are an only child?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ip_28 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response, I am planning before I start my application as I would need to shift my parents too since I am their only child. Appreciate any help in case you have any information in this regard.



You are getting ahead of yourself. Since I am assuming that your parents will be beyond working age they will be a drain on our already stretched resources here. Whatever contribution you make to the country will not be enough to cover you, any spouse and children you may have, and your parents.

And can your parents not function without you?


----------

